# Puff Lifestyle - Puff Profile: Ashton Cigars



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Today seems like a good day for another Puff Profile. Today we will profile Ashton cigars. If, for some reason, you have not heard of Ashton, yo...

Read the full article here: Puff Lifestyle - Puff Profile: Ashton Cigars


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

I didn't know that the small cigars were completely different stock... I had been looking forward to some esquires, but now I'm not so excited... we'll see how it goes, they're in the mail right now.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Puff Profile: Ashton Cigars said:


> Small Cigar Series
> The Small Cigars series from Ashton was made for those occasions when you don't have a lot of time to enjoy a tasty cigar. The small stature of this line, however, eliminates that problem, giving you a quick and flavorful stick to enjoy on the run. The Small Cigar series is actually produced in Europe, and it features a wrapper and binder from Central Africa. The leaves used for the Small Cigar series are too brittle to work well in larger cigars, but they suit these smaller sticks just fine. There are four sizes to choose from, and you can purchase the cigars in bulk of up to 100 per brick, which is essentially ten boxes of ten cigars grouped together. It was smart of Ashton to produce mini cigars such as these, as lovers of the brand can pick from a variety of different sizes that stray a bit from the ordinary.


I read this and thought I was going to be getting Central African tobacco rolled in Europe... but here's what I have:










It says Dominican right on it... :dunno:


----------

